# The Failed Escape...



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

While I was handling the does today, this is what happened. Their long under bed storage tub wasn't big enough for these two, so once I opened the lid, this is what Ginger Bread and her daughter plotted:



Ginger Bread almost got away with it...

Then I caught them, little rascals!


:lol:


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

lol they are gorgeous


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Cute tale


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Awww. I'd call this 'gone visiting'. Except I physically take my girls on their visits to their friends and neighbors. :lol:


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

That's cute, most of my mice enjoy an adventure outside on their cages when at all possible.


----------

